# New Here



## AMV (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I feel kind of awkward doing this - dedicating a whole new thread to myself and all that but then again I suppose it's the best way of going about it rather than randomly popping my head up somewhere else.

Anyway, I found the forum after deciding to buy a MK1 TT which I should be getting in the next couple of weeks and thought i'd better do a bit of research about people's experiences first. It seems like a good community from what I've read and I look forward to getting to know people as I become more active on the forum - no doubt with plenty of questions for you all!

See you on the boards.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dont feel akward mate, thats what the new members section is for 

welcome by the way.


----------



## AMV (May 24, 2009)

Haha! Yeah I know.

Cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey and welcome


----------

